# rehoming pet chinchilla



## SutorS (Feb 20, 2011)

Hello all,
I am rehoming my girlfriends adult male chinchilla. I am caring for him as she embarks on graduate school in Florida (marine and coral ecology). Due to Florida's high temps, if the air condition were to go out, a chinchilla would rapidly perish. I will be holding on to him as very long as it takes to find a suitable home. 

If anyone is looking for an interesting pet for themselves or their children, and a dedicated owner, read the following: 

We have had this Chinchilla for many years, originally raised by a friend. He is incredibly fun and has been loved, well cared for, and exercised daily. They are well adapted to a home setting provided they are played with each day and the temp is moderate (ideally they like 68 degrees). They make use of stairs, chairs, furniture, etc. as they do mountains in the Andes. They are not something you can cuddle, but they are really wonderful pets that are very interactive. 

If you are looking for an interesting pet that you plan to love for a long time, contact me.


----------

